# Back after a hiatus



## StacyAr (Nov 10, 2012)

Back after a long hiatus. Been under the care of a respected endo practice and doing well on 5mg methamizole. Got off it for a brief remission but went hyper again after under three months, so have been on it ever since. Was diagnosed with Graves less than two years ago.

So I was feeling okay but gained five lbs in two weeks and a bit tired. Went for blood work, and my levels were as follows.

TSH 4.970 6 months prior 0.901. Range 0.270-4.200 UIU/ml

Ft4 0.955. 6 months prior 0.885. Range 0.820-1.770 Ng/dl

Now I'm always tired and hazy, bloated and gaining weight in upper mid section unusually, and can't lose the weight, some heart palps and a little racing, too.

I read this is subclinical hypothyroid, is it? And If so, how do I deal with feeling so tired? I'm off the methamizole now. Been off for three weeks. Are these levels even off enough to be tired a lot? How long till things level out? What's a reasonable amount of time to get retested?

I have a single one mm nodule that we sono yearly. The sono tech says its not a concern but my thyroid "definitely shows Graves' disease" whatever that means, she's a dedicated thyroid sonographer for years so I guess she'd know.

My mom has graves too.

Thank you for any advice.


----------

